# Dubia roach questions



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

if i get adult Dubia roaches (adults ) how many would i need for them to actually breed?

do they need a heat mat to breed or would they be able to breed in room temperature?

would a heat lamp in their tub put them off breeding because they don't like light do they? 
cheers


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Room temperature tends to be too cold, they will breed at warmer temperatures, and breed faster when kept in a warm spot.

Instead of a heat lamp, use a heat lamp under your breeding container, that will be ample to warm a colony.

I would recommend 50 adults to start with. They breed faster when kept in higher numbers/densities. If you have trouble finding some for sale, pop me a PM.

Best,
Paul


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

Paul112 said:


> Room temperature tends to be too cold, they will breed at warmer temperatures, and breed faster when kept in a warm spot.
> 
> Instead of a heat lamp, use a heat lamp under your breeding container, that will be ample to warm a colony.
> 
> ...


Okay cheers, if i didnt get a heat mat of heat lamp or owt like that would putting them on top of a fish tank help and promote breeding, I have my locusts on top of one of my tanks and it raises the temp about 3 degrees Celsius 
Cheers


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

will putting a bulb inside my dubia roach tub effect them in anyway? they hide from the light of the room all day anyway??


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Its the wrong kind of heating for breeding them. They need to be kept warm and dark for best results.

Best,
Paul


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

Paul112 said:


> Its the wrong kind of heating for breeding them. They need to be kept warm and dark for best results.
> 
> Best,
> Paul


okay cheers


----------



## nutmonkey (Jan 15, 2012)

No defo don't use a bulb/light in there as, as you said, they need warm dark conditions to breed.

I have 2 heat mats taped to the side and end of my 60l tub and it creates alot of heat. I have never actually measured the temp but the roaches breed faster than I can feed or sell them so they are very happy with the conditions.

Make sure the tub is also kept nice and humid as that wil assist with the shedding.

I started with about 500 roaches with a good mix of adult females, males & nymphs about a year ago and within 4 or 5 months I had plenty to feed as much as I wanted from and even have to sell off large amount every couple of months as I can't feed them off quick enough!!


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

nutmonkey said:


> No defo don't use a bulb/light in there as, as you said, they need warm dark conditions to breed.
> 
> I have 2 heat mats taped to the side and end of my 60l tub and it creates alot of heat. I have never actually measured the temp but the roaches breed faster than I can feed or sell them so they are very happy with the conditions.
> 
> ...


that's great thanks for the help, i'm getting a heatmat soon, they are much better than anything else i think and i want to get them breeding, i keep a fish food tub filled with water with holes in the lid in the tub that they live in so it gives them good humidity and i always have plenty of water crystals and fresh fruit or veg in there and plenty of egg crates :2thumb:


----------

